# Working in UK, living in Sicily...



## Jamesr78 (Apr 22, 2016)

...Silly idea, or not?

Hi everyone, 

I'm a freelance writer that can work remotely, if necessary. However, here's my plan and from your various experiences, I'd appreciate a little help, feedback or advice. 

I currently work in London and what I pay on rent and living is killing me. 

So here it is. And I've kind of cleared it with the agency I'm working at. If I were to work in London for 3 days a week and remotely the other two, they'd be fine with it. 

I reckon for the rental prices I've seen online for anywhere up to about 30km from Palermo (cheap flights all year round, if booked in advance), I could split my time between the two quite nicely. 

It all looks so good on paper and I've yet to have someone tell me it's a silly idea (here's your chance).

Initially I'd come over at the end of summer, get a relatively short-term lease on a place and try it out. Then eventually, all being well, I'd like to buy a little place next year. 

Does this seem do-able - or has anyone else had similar experiences? Can anyone advise on the various pitfalls of attempting to split time between Sicily and the UK?

I don't think I could do another British winter, is all. 

All thoughts would be most welcome. And I'm sorry if this is covered off somewhere else. 

Thanks,

James.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Sounds awesome to me but, honestly, I think the weekly travel would get old pretty quickly.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The other potential kicker is that, under international convention, you are considered to be "working in" the country in which you are physically present while doing the work. So, three days a week in the UK and two in Italy means that you could be subject to Italian taxes (and possibly social insurances) for 40% of your salary. That sort of arrangement can get messy real quick, so check out the tax side of things before you commit.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Even with advance bookings you'll likely average close to €100 r/t plus the costs of getting to and from the airport. It'll be worse holidays and other high season dates. 

Also aren't you going to end up paying rent in both cities? 

With the UK being outside the Schengen zone you also need to be at the airport that much earlier. 

Then you have the issue of surprises. What happens if you need to get something done in Sicily but need to be in London? Stuff will come up.

Having said that people do commute. But I think most would rather not commute.


----------



## Jamesr78 (Apr 22, 2016)

Yep - all those replies pretty much sum up where I'm at - thank you for your time on this. 

It getting old pretty quick and the rent on both sides, the tax, etc - they're all things I'm trying to compute. 

But I think I'm in it for the adventure, as much as anything. Change it up and live in the sun a little more than I do now. 

Again, thanks for the replies. All really appreciated. 

Real humans can help put things that are in your head into some kind of context. 

Go well and have a great weekend. 

Thanks,

James.


----------

